# Embarrassed



## ralphwiggum (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm really embarrassed about this but, how do you guys put those cool aircraft photos above your messages I'm new here and I wondered if someone could give me instructions on how to do it I really feel dumb
Thanks truly to all of you!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you mean those pics below the text of a messages,rather?


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

If you're dumb ,mate, then so am I, cos' I don't have a clue when it comes to computers...

Wojtek (Wurger), Njaco, and a few others will put you right though.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

I think he does Wurger.
Basically they are called a 'signature' mate and someone will easily whip one up for you.

Just give us idea what you'd like plane wise for the image.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

THX Heinz  
So, these small pictures below these messages are called signatures.Holy crap.


----------



## ralphwiggum (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sorry! I meant the photos below the text! I AM like Ralph Wiggum I'm a
dope!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2008)

The avatar? The little pic to the left (like your pic of Ralph)? or the pic like Wurger's thats green with a Fw 190?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

I think he thinks about a signature like your cool one Njaco.
Heinz is right.


----------



## fly boy (Mar 18, 2008)

he means the stuff after the text and before the fancy pics


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

Let's wait for Ralphwiggum's opinion.


----------



## ralphwiggum (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sorry for not explaining myself clearly It IS my fault What I mean is the
photo below the message The one like Wuger's for example That one is SO 
cool! (I want to get a Stuka or some other Luftwaffe plane) Sincerely, I hope I;m not confusing you


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

No you aren't.Simply many of new members of the forum have some troubles here.Well these pics below text of message ( here it is called post) are called signaturesor shortly siggies ( one siggy ).And these are like personal sign.How to set these you can see here

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html

These siggies are made by some of us with graphic applications, Paint,Photoshop etc....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2008)

How about something like this? If you don't like it, tell me, in more detail, what you want.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2008)

Thor, would love to see a small pic of Ralph in the cockpit!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you notice he is on the side of the plane?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

friggin' glasses! I hate old age!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2008)

Njaco.

Tor the siggy looks nice.Good job. But why is the Stuka reversed? It would be better to reverse the background and these words put on left side.And I also didn't noticed the shot of the guy on the Stuka side.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 20, 2008)

is it me or is some of the tail section missing


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it's just the fueslage band Scooter, same colour as the background.


----------



## DBII (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm color blind but is that a desert camo in the Alpine region? I love Ralf on the side.  

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2008)

No guys.It was caused by converting the pic into a GiF one.This kind of pictures has to have a transparent colour defined.Default ons is the white.If it is not set a graphic application uses the white colour as the transparent background when it is saving.

You have a good sight DBII.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good!


----------

